

Nathan Barry's Story: Building iPad apps, ebooks and web apps - sethev
http://productpeople.tv/2013/03/06/ep16-nathan-barry-part1/

======
thetrumanshow
Wow, Nathan keeps racking up the PR/Buzz wins. Good job Nathan! Nice grab Kyle
and Justin!

